# What would you do?



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I've done a ton of business with Adorama in the past. So this isn't just a one time deal where I sent gear in to have evaluated for money or a trade. I sent in my 1D Mark IV just to see what they'd offer, and I didn't like it. So they sent it back. Well, they sent something back. I opened the package up tonight and it was a 5D Mark II, not the 1D Mark IV that I sent. I immediately contacted them and they said they are on it and would contact me back as soon as possible. This was about 3-4 hours ago. How upset do you get and how much do you push this so early? I'm beyond upset. Depending on the outcome of this I may never do business there again.


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 22, 2012)

What would I do?

Probably have a beer, or bourbon if the mood suited me.

Relax, they're a quality outfit that made a mistake. If they weren't quality - you'd have tossed them aside years ago.

The F'd up. Let them fix the problem, and relax!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2012)

It happens, the important thing is how they respond when something like this happens.
Getting 60% of the $3200 - 3400 used value is not going to make many people happy. My 1D MK IV was in mint condition, and had less than 3000 actuations. I sold it on ebay for $4195. Ebay charged $115, and paypal will add another $50, but I still get about $4,000 after my cost for shipping.


----------



## Menace (Aug 22, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> What would I do?
> 
> Probably have a beer, or bourbon if the mood suited me.
> 
> ...



I can imagine you are [email protected]@ed off right now but I'd wait and see how they respond. 

As you do a lot of business with them maybe you have a contact you normally deal with - speak to that person or the manager and get them to keep you up to date.

Good luck


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 22, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> .......I sent in my 1D Mark IV just to see what they'd offer, and I didn't like it. So they sent it back. Well, they sent something back. I opened the package up tonight and it was a 5D Mark II, not the 1D Mark IV that I sent. I immediately contacted them and they said they are on it and would contact me back as soon as possible. This was about 3-4 hours ago. How upset do you get and how much do you push this so early?



As I responded in the other thread:

Can I firstly offer a deep apology - and then try to put this into perspective.

We currently have around 26,000 - 27,000 used items in our warehouse, and receive literally hundreds of items for evaluation every day.
I guess this is a reflection of the economic times?

We are currently in the process of training 5 new members of staff to be able to deal with the mammoth increase in trade, and sincerely regret that we are not offering the level of attention to customer care that both we - and our customers - have come to expect from us.
If you are still awaiting a response, please cut your waiting time and contact me directly: [email protected] with your quote number.

Again my apologies, and I look forward to hearing from you.

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

No worries to the board regarding Adorama. If this type of thing happens, they said it will be corrected regardless if the original camera can be found or not. They also mentioned it would be overnighted. I can't see a problem here, thanks.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 22, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> No worries to the board regarding Adorama. If this type of thing happens, they said it will be corrected regardless if the original camera can be found or not. They also mentioned it would be overnighted. I can't see a problem here, thanks.



That makes sence to me.

Someone made a mistake, so? When I stop making mistakes I'm going to start expecting everyone else to be perfect. Untill then I will be having a beer with the other chilled folks.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Skulker said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries to the board regarding Adorama. If this type of thing happens, they said it will be corrected regardless if the original camera can be found or not. They also mentioned it would be overnighted. I can't see a problem here, thanks.
> ...



I doubt anyone was expecting anyone to be prefect. It's just a little nerve-racking when it's a $4500 camera that you need. I sort of get what you're saying. I'm sure if someone lost your 1DX you'd be having a beer with them all chilled out right?

As I said, it's taken care of, so there's not really any more need for posts are there?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Update: Adorama is going to send me an E+ conditon 1D Mark IV. I'm really appreciative of this. Adorama is a great company and they certainly proved it here regarding this issue. I have done all of my business in the past with them, and now will continue to do so in the future. Great job Jacob, Jack, and Helen, I really appreciate you guys. This makes me very happy and you can expect me to buy much more equipment from you in the future. Again thank you. I highly recommend Adorma to anyone.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 22, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I didn't mean to give offence, sorry if I did. I was just agreeing with you when you said "these things happen"


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry I misunderstood. My apologies.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 24, 2012)

Now that I solved my FF problem and have $ to spare, now I can think about upgrading my sports shooters, my 7D and 50D. I may be interested in your 1D4 when you get it back. I hope you have a serial number for them to locate your 1D4. If they don't, they should replace it with a new or mint one to guarantee you don't get a camera inferior to what you sent in.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 24, 2012)

They actually went above and beyond and are sending me an E+ 1D Mark IV. Really great service if you ask me.


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 24, 2012)

Wait, so someone who sent in a 5DII got a 1D mkIV back?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 24, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Wait, so someone who sent in a 5DII got a 1D mkIV back?



Hehe. No idea. Wouldn't that be a surprise?


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 24, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Wait, so someone who sent in a 5DII got a 1D mkIV back?



I bet this person didn't call to complain. He or she got excellent customer service. They made it unnecessary to sell the 5D2 to raise money for the 1D4 upgrade. Or now, that person can afford a 1Dx.


----------

